# Ilyasova eager for Round 2 in NBA



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Forward Ersan Ilyasova might not be recognizable to Milwaukee fans who last saw him at the end of the 2006-’07 season, when he played for a Bucks team coached by Larry Krystkowiak.
> 
> That’s the opinion of Bucks assistant coach Bill Peterson, who was in Turkey for a clinic recently and had a chance to watch Ilyasova during a practice session with his Turkish national team. Ilyasova will compete for Turkey in the EuroBasket tournament, beginning Monday in Poland.
> 
> ...


The nastiness would be new.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/56729832.html


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think this is the underrated move of this offseason 
Ilyasova is really good and if the bucks actually give him PT with Jefferson gone he should be able to make a pretty big impact
as long as Bogut and Redd are healthy Bucks will compete for a playoff spot
Bucks lost Jefferson for nothing but with those back plus Ilyasova and Warrick they are a much better team


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

16 points and 7 boards in 15 minutes against Bulgaria today.. Illyasova came into the draft as a 17 year old and it dropped him to the 2nd round, if he had waited a year or 2 he couldve been a lottery pick, he has been one of the highest rated young players in europe for a couple of years now


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is a little blurb about Ilyasova and Ukic 

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/57901012.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> 16 points and 7 boards in 15 minutes against Bulgaria today.. Illyasova came into the draft as a 17 year old and it dropped him to the 2nd round, if he had waited a year or 2 he couldve been a lottery pick, he has been one of the highest rated young players in europe for a couple of years now


This is encouraging to think about. Hopefully his success in Europe translates to the NBA.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

He has been easily the best player on Turkey NT that features Turkoglu and so is so far undeafeted in the Euro championship (including a win over favorite Spain)
The only thing is supposedly his age is fake but he cant be that much older than 22.. 24, 25 still a really good player with many years to go in his career
As long as the Bucks give him PT he will contribute, and he should be able to start at SF


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> He has been easily the best player on Turkey NT that features Turkoglu and so is so far undeafeted in the Euro championship (including a win over favorite Spain)
> The only thing is supposedly his age is fake but he cant be that much older than 22.. 24, 25 still a really good player with many years to go in his career
> As long as the Bucks give him PT he will contribute, and he should be able to start at SF


I think I missed the stories where the age was in question.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He continues to perform well...

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/59225632.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am getting excited about seeing what Ersancan do this year, I think we will see a total different player than his first run


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I am getting excited about seeing what Ersancan do this year, I think we will see a total different player than his first run


Training camp starts soon, so the first pre-seasn game is just around the corner. Wish they'd televise a couple of those.

Ukic has been helping out Croatia:



> Playing less than 24 hours after losing to Slovenia in the quarterfinals, Croatia secured a berth in the 2010 World Championship in Turkey. It is Croatia's first World Championship berth since 1994.
> 
> Ukic was 8 for 13 from the field, including 2 of 3 from three-point range, while playing 28 minutes


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/59868022.html


----------

